# Michael Jackson died from cardiac arrest...



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

He's not in good shape. He was reportedly found not breathing, cpr was performed and he is now at an LA hospital

Update as of 545pm..he has died.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Are you serious?? :shocked:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm sorry but yes I'm serious. It was reported on our local news...and tmz.com is confirming...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG..I can't believe it........


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe it.  He was so talented.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow! This certainly is mixed news to a lot of people I am sure.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They just said on the news that they can't confirm it was Michael Jackson 
They didn't say anything about death.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I think it's bc his mom is still en route to the hospital...they prob want to wait until she gets there to announce it....I've seen on three news stations that he's died.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jun 25 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796841


> I think it's bc his mom is still en route to the hospital...they prob want to wait until she gets there to announce it....I've seen on three news stations that he's died.[/B]


I believe you, on our channel in NY it doesn't say dead now. Maybe they are waiting for more news, I don't know.
Ok right NOW they just said he is dead


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

They reported it here about 30 minutes ago ... yet the report is 'unconfirmed'


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I hope not! He is too young!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, I'm shocked. :shocked:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

just announced...the LA Times has just announced/confirmed that Michael has died.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WHAT!!?? :new_shocked:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

FOX is saying a coma.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh dear, they say he died .

how sad. sad!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm shocked too-just heard this on the news..... a shame.....but I'm not really surprised he'd meet an early demise. He didn't look very healthy the past 10 yrs or so. I wonder who will raise his children now? Strange how it occurred the same day as Farrah. I wonder who People Mag will feature on their cover (?).


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

NBC and ABC News is reporting that he is gone as well...what a controversial life he led....but what a talented guy he was.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

FOX confirmed it now too.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

First Farrah which we knew was coming, but still so so sad. And my heart aches most for her son. And now Micheal Jackson? Who saw this coming today? What a weird day this is. I agree he was very talented but so so screwed up and such a sad life to those of us on the outside.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I am in shock. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

wow, i just got home from the gym and saw this... what a sad day. he was incredibly talented and contributed so much to music


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm in shock, I'm sad, I really don't know what to think... :bysmilie:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I absolutely adored the Jackson 5. RIP Michael.
xoxoxo


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, I'm still in shock! I can't believe it!!! He was such a talented musician and performer!!!! RIP Michael :bysmilie:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I remember when I was a teen at my friends Birthday party listening to his records all night long. I still have his Thriller record album!
How sad, he was very talented but his later years were not so good


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This has been a very upsetting day.......Farrah and now Michael. I loved his music.......his last 10 years or so has been so difficult to watch as he receded into such a weird world. I thought after his first plastic surgery, he was still a good looking young man but he just kept on and on and he didn't even look like Michael Jackson. It is a very sad family.......I hope he is at peace now. I feel so sad for his children......


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am so sad to hear this ..dont care what others say i liked him...his music brought joy to my life..RIP :grouphug:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow... between Ed McMahon, Farrah and now Michael.... I feel that a part of my childhood is gone. :mellow: I pray they knew the Lord... and He comforts their families.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Jun 25 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796920


> i am so sad to hear this ..dont care what others say i liked him...his music brought joy to my life..RIP :grouphug:[/B]


 :amen: :grouphug: I got his 25th anniversary Thriller CD for my 15th birthday last year and every time I would listen to it, I would want to dance. His CDs always filled me with happiness. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh course this is speculation but a few days ago he was photographed out walking with one of his older children (Prince Michael I is who I believe they said it was) and it was the first time in years that his child wasn't wearing some type of mask. The gossip forums were saying that perhaps something was going on with him and he wanted to make sure that the world recognized his children.

It's very sad - his thriller album was my first record ever and his bad album was my first tape!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I was in the car taking Tessa to obedience class when I heard about Michael - OMG I'm in shock. I am also 50 and I remember the pictures of the Jackson Five, the Osmond Brothers, and Bobby Sherman (yep I'm that old) in all the Teen magazines. 

He was such a musical genius - I heard some radio personalities saying that he took top 40 radio away from disco and back to rock music in the early 80s with Thriller. Probably one of my favorite albums of all time.

RIP Michael, Farrah and Ed!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 25 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796954


> OMG I'm in shock. I am also 50 and I remember the pictures of the Jackson Five, the Osmond Brothers, and Bobby Sherman (yep I'm that old) in all the Teen magazines.[/B]


I'll be 50 in December. It's tough when a childhood idol who is my same age dies.
I literally grew up with this man!!

My next-door neighbor really had a tough time when George Harrison of the Beatles died, for the same reason. It just kind of hits a little too close to home.

I'm only a little wigged out. I'm grateful Michael didn't suffer in death, because he sure suffered (mentally) in life.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I grew up in the 80's. Michael Jackson was so popular! I remember making up dance routines to his music with my friends and listening to it all the time. It's so strange to think about him being gone.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 25 2009, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796954


> I was in the car taking Tessa to obedience class when I heard about Michael - OMG I'm in shock. I am also 50 and I remember the pictures of the Jackson Five, the Osmond Brothers, and Bobby Sherman (yep I'm that old) in all the Teen magazines.
> 
> He was such a musical genius - I heard some radio personalities saying that he took top 40 radio away from disco and back to rock music in the early 80s with Thriller. Probably one of my favorite albums of all time.
> 
> RIP Michael, Farrah and Ed![/B]


I hear ya. 2 icons from our youth are gone. Very strange. I feel so bad for how the world treated him. The poor guy had to hide. I'm not saying he was a saint, I don't know if he was or wasn't. However the media really did a number on him. He was talented. I feel sorry for Elizabeth Taylor. She was always agood friend to him.
Farrah too! I close my eyes and can see that poster. I had WINGS!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jun 25 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796982


> I hear ya. 2 icons from our youth are gone. Very strange. *I feel so bad for how the world treated him. The poor guy had to hide.* I'm not saying he was a saint, I don't know if he was or wasn't. *However the media really did a number on him. *He was talented. I feel sorry for Elizabeth Taylor. She was always agood friend to him.
> Farrah too! I close my eyes and can see that poster. I had WINGS![/B]


I feel bad also. Darn media. They drive everybody crazy! Jon and Kate(+8), Britney Spears, Micheal, ect. They are the reason some many celebs have gone crazy.

I just watched the movie of Micheal Jackson's life this Sunday on television. :bysmilie:


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

This is so sad...I also grew up listening to his songs. What a shock.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 25 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796954


> I was in the car taking Tessa to obedience class when I heard about Michael - OMG I'm in shock. I am also 50 and I remember the pictures of the Jackson Five, the Osmond Brothers, and Bobby Sherman (yep I'm that old) in all the Teen magazines.
> 
> He was such a musical genius - I heard some radio personalities saying that he took top 40 radio away from disco and back to rock music in the early 80s with Thriller. Probably one of my favorite albums of all time.
> 
> RIP Michael, Farrah and Ed![/B]



OMG! Bobby Sherman! I never hear his name, but I was in love back then. Did you watch Here Comes the Brides?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just can't believe it. Life can be over so very very quickly. We never know when it might happen. That's why you never leave anything unsaid. So sad to lose so many people lately.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

What a sad day... I do know that all the kids have been going out without masks for a few months now... all over in Vegas and stuff. My mom told me that she just read that the kids spend a lot of time with MJ's mom, Mrs. Jackson and that she will probably raise the kids. The bio mothers have no rights to custody apparently. They signed something that even said in the event of MJ's death, etc. etc.

Hard life he lived. RIP Michael, Farrah and Ed. You will all be missed.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I AM SO HEART BROKEN RIGHT NOW :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: .....IM A DANCER AND I ALWAYS LOVE DANCING TO MJ'S MUSIC....RIP KING OF POP....YOU WILL BE FOREVER MISSED.....PRAYING FOR THE JACKSON FAMILY rayer: rayer:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have never been a fan.....but I am sorry for his family and fans.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Jun 25 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796925


> Wow... between Ed McMahon, Farrah and now Michael.... I feel that a part of my childhood is gone. :mellow: I pray they knew the Lord... and He comforts their families.[/B]


Farrah had a very strong faith.....


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I do not dispute his talent and he certainly was a tormented soul, and that I wish on no one, but, its 1am and they have already spent more time on the air waves talking about Michael Jackson who was a very controversial figure (for many reasons), than they spent on Mother Teresa when she died. Wow, we are a messed up world. Very sad. :huh:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I watched the breaking news last night, from beeing deliverd into hospital, falling into coma and in the end dying. 
this morning when I woke up I thought, oh...maybe it was a bad dream.

sad it is not.

so many of his songs were sooo great, the lyrics so full of meaning and love. his work so perfect. 
I saw a documentation about him once, and he spoke a lot about him self and his live, I was very touched by what he said and talked about. I think he was a very good human beeing. 
I once went to a live concert of his, phew what an engery bolt!

so sad he can't live to see his children growing up, I think that meant really LOTS to him. 

still, in the END he now has his peace and quiet. I think beeing such a star from child on is just very hard. and media never let him live his life in peace. 
what a crazy worly. I am not interested in all the blala an all tose channels now, I just wished they would have left him before he died.
*


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Jun 26 2009, 02:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797046


> I do not dispute his talent and he certainly was a tormented soul, and that I wish on no one, but, its 1am and they have already spent more time on the air waves talking about Michael Jackson who was a very controversial figure (for many reasons), than they spent on Mother Teresa when she died. Wow, we are a messed up world. Very sad. :huh:[/B]


I completely disagree! Michael Jackson was more than a "controversial figure", he was a great artist, dancer, and humanitarian. Also, from what I hear, he was an amazing person.

I don't think anyone should feel sad for mourning this man or any person! If this world is messed up for mourning MJ, then keep it messy!!! 

I'm sorry I get so emotional, but my daddy who died this year introduced me to this artist and it feels like crap that he died! :bysmilie:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think he was just very abused as a child, they all don't talk about it. Michael did talk a little ,in one interview where he said his father beat him and made fun of him   He said sometimes when he was going to record he would look out across the park and see the children in the park playing and he would wish it was him  all that money , fame and he was so lonely  none of it could take his pain away.
All the surgery and masks and all the other odd things to me, seems he was trying so so hard to get back what he missed ,his childhood.
I don't know why but I think he may have had anorexia  I think for years, maybe that is what caused his heart to give out?

I think he was a gentle, tortured soul and hope he rests in peace..
Very Sad


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 26 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797057


> I think he was just very abused as a child, they all don't talk about it. Michael did talk a little ,in one interview where he said his father beat him and made fun of him   He said sometimes when he was going to record he would look out across the park and see the children in the park playing and he would wish it was him  all that money , fame and he was so lonely  none of it could take his pain away.
> All the surgery and masks and all the other odd things to me, seems he was trying so so hard to get back what he missed ,his childhood.
> I don't know why but I think he may have had anorexia  I think for years, maybe that is what caused his heart to give out?
> 
> ...



that is exactely how I feel about him too. I think he was a person FULL of love and did not know what to do with it, or how to live a normal life with it. he never learned it from his home. 

I hope he still had joy in life and happy moments, helping all those people and trying to change the world with his music.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I feel bad for his family and friends and the first person I thought of too was Elizabeth Taylor. It's so sad for his children. There are so many things to say some good, some bad, and it's a shame for someone to lose their life at a young age, I hope he is at peace.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Very tragic. At the same time I feel like he has been "gone" for a long time now. Just a really sad shell of the person that he was back then in his prime. There's a lot of controversey that can be brought up, but in respect for his passing, I will just say RIP Michael and peace to the family and those close to him.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

The world is mourning... :crying:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I woke up today and thought yesterday was a dream. It was so surreal. 2 major icons passed away. MJ passing away for some is like Elvis passing away. You'll always remember where you were when you found out MJ died. So sad.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

This is so sad. He was only 50 years old. :bysmilie: 

On my way home last night, I was listening to a radio station that was playing tribute to Michael Jackson by playing all of his greatest hits. I'm a product of the 80s, so I grew up listening to his music. The station even played his hits from when he was singing with his brothers in the Jackson 5. Man, what a talented person he was, even when he was only a young child. He truly was an icon. A talent like Michael comes _once in a lifetime_. I feel he was one of the greatest talents this world will ever have known. 

It's such a shame his life turned into such a mess. :bysmilie: The media were so relentless with him, and I felt so bad for him. He seemed so kind and gentle. :bysmilie: Even though he's gone, I'm certain his music will live on forever.

RIP, Michael. :bysmilie:


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Its a shame, that he passed, all that talent. I hope he is in peace!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I always felt so bad for MJ. He was so talented and haunted I think. I love his songs Beat It and Billy Jean. I thought the media was exaggerating as they always did about him. It was such a shock to hear he died. I hope he is finally at peace and happy.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Jun 26 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797058


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 26 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797057





> I think he was just very abused as a child, they all don't talk about it. Michael did talk a little ,in one interview where he said his father beat him and made fun of him   He said sometimes when he was going to record he would look out across the park and see the children in the park playing and he would wish it was him  all that money , fame and he was so lonely  none of it could take his pain away.
> All the surgery and masks and all the other odd things to me, seems he was trying so so hard to get back what he missed ,his childhood.
> I don't know why but I think he may have had anorexia  I think for years, maybe that is what caused his heart to give out?
> 
> ...



that is exactly how I feel about him too. I think he was a person FULL of love and did not know what to do with it, or how to live a normal life with it. he never learned it from his home. 

I hope he still had joy in life and happy moments, helping all those people and trying to change the world with his music.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have to agree too. He was not only an amazing talent, but I think he was also very misunderstood. I have no idea if he was guilty of any of what he was accused of in his life, but what I do know is that went through things no child ever should. I can't imagine what that kind of constant scrutiny from the media and being constantly in the public eye would do to a person. And to think that it didn't start for him as an adult, but while he was still a little boy. I just can't fathom it. All I can say is that I hope he is finally at peace. He had a huge impact on the music world that we will never forget. 

Rest in peace, Michael. May your death be as peaceful as your life was not.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I must be the last person on this planet to learn of his death..I practically am shut off from the world until 7pm daily..LOL...

just some of my thoughts:

1) first and foremost, i think it is just a tragedy that he would pass away at age 50..that is wayy too soon!!

2) he was an amazing talent, and i think he bought about the music video revolution and impacted the MTV generation greatly. he will always be an icon, just like Elvis.

3) I want to know who the doctor was that supposedly lived w/ him and was the one who gave him the last shot of pain meds, performed CPR on the _bed_ (thats a no no) and waited 45min to call the ambulance?! Time is of the essence in this situations! And he wasnt even the one speaking to the paramedics?!? Hello..he is a DOCTOR! If I were a doctor and my patient is in distress I would be THE one calling and describing symptoms and calling for help!! How irresponsible and negligent can a doctor possibly be? Administering pain meds to someone who probably doesn't even need it? It is not candy!! Jackson reportedly never had any cardiac related illness...a 50 yr old man w/ no history of cardiac failure/attacks do NOT just one day, all of sudden die like that. I smell Malpractice and I think someone should lose his license to practice medicine..forever!! I am very disgusted by all the reports of the doctor's gross negligence from all the news media. :thmbdn: 

4) I heard he left behind 400million dollar of debt? It is going to be a messy fight between all his creditors to be the first paid...and will there be anything left for his children??

This is all just very very tragic. :bysmilie: 

Hope he rests in peace.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 26 2009, 04:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797056


> QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Jun 26 2009, 02:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797046





> I do not dispute his talent and he certainly was a tormented soul, and that I wish on no one, but, its 1am and they have already spent more time on the air waves talking about Michael Jackson who was a very controversial figure (for many reasons), than they spent on Mother Teresa when she died. Wow, we are a messed up world. Very sad. :huh:[/B]


I completely disagree! Michael Jackson was more than a "controversial figure", he was a great artist, dancer, and humanitarian. Also, from what I hear, he was an amazing person.

I don't think anyone should feel sad for mourning this man or any person! If this world is messed up for mourning MJ, then keep it messy!!! 

I'm sorry I get so emotional, but my daddy who died this year introduced me to this artist and it feels like crap that he died! :bysmilie:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with you Brianna, he was a great artist and humanitarian. http://www.allmichaeljackson.com/charities.html
I'm sorry that you recently lost your father :heart:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 27 2009, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797413


> 3) I want to know who the doctor was that supposedly lived w/ him and was the one who gave him the last shot of pain meds, performed CPR on the _bed_ (thats a no no) and waited 45min to call the ambulance?! Time is of the essence in this situations! And he wasnt even the one speaking to the paramedics?!? Hello..he is a DOCTOR! If I were a doctor and my patient is in distress I would be THE one calling and describing symptoms and calling for help!! How irresponsible and negligent can a doctor possibly be? Administering pain meds to someone who probably doesn't even need it? It is not candy!! Jackson reportedly never had any cardiac related illness...a 50 yr old man w/ no history of cardiac failure/attacks do NOT just one day, all of sudden die like that. I smell Malpractice and I think someone should lose his license to practice medicine..forever!! I am very disgusted by all the reports of the doctor's gross negligence from all the news media. :thmbdn:
> 
> This is all just very very tragic. :bysmilie:
> 
> Hope he rests in peace.[/B]


 I think the doctor didn't make the phone call because he was the one performing chest compressions at the time, but you're right, how effective could they be on a bed?!?! With Michael's paranoia, why wasn't there a portable defibrillator available? And if it took 45 mins to call 911, that's just insane!

Isn't this so typical of a star surrounded by 'yes man" enablers though.....look at Elvis, Anna-Nicole, Keith Ledger. Once hooked on prescription pain meds, there's no one there to say "stop.....don't take this on top of that....you don't need that strength....or amount, or frequency." It's all about appeasing the star. Drugs were apparently too plentiful and easily accessible and for an addict, and that spells eventual death. I think Michael must've also known he was headed down this path as he intimated to Lisa Marie that he feared "ending up like Elvis". Tragic, but not so unbelievably shocking.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jun 27 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797522


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 27 2009, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797413





> 3) I want to know who the doctor was that supposedly lived w/ him and was the one who gave him the last shot of pain meds, performed CPR on the _bed_ (thats a no no) and waited 45min to call the ambulance?! Time is of the essence in this situations! And he wasnt even the one speaking to the paramedics?!? Hello..he is a DOCTOR! If I were a doctor and my patient is in distress I would be THE one calling and describing symptoms and calling for help!! How irresponsible and negligent can a doctor possibly be? Administering pain meds to someone who probably doesn't even need it? It is not candy!! Jackson reportedly never had any cardiac related illness...a 50 yr old man w/ no history of cardiac failure/attacks do NOT just one day, all of sudden die like that. I smell Malpractice and I think someone should lose his license to practice medicine..forever!! I am very disgusted by all the reports of the doctor's gross negligence from all the news media. :thmbdn:
> 
> This is all just very very tragic. :bysmilie:
> 
> Hope he rests in peace.[/B]


 I think the doctor didn't make the phone call because he was the one performing chest compressions at the time, but you're right, how effective could they be on a bed?!?! With Michael's paranoia, why wasn't there a portable defibrillator available? And if it took 45 mins to call 911, that's just insane!

Isn't this so typical of a star surrounded by 'yes man" enablers though.....look at Elvis, Anna-Nicole, Keith Ledger. Once hooked on prescription pain meds, there's no one there to say "stop.....don't take this on top of that....you don't need that strength....or amount, or frequency." It's all about appeasing the star. Drugs were apparently too plentiful and easily accessible and for an addict, and that spells eventual death. I think Michael must've also known he was headed down this path as he intimated to Lisa Marie that he feared "ending up like Elvis". Tragic, but not so unbelievably shocking.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yea, he probably was administering CPR..on a bed...for 45 minutes?!? I am not a doctor but I know you dont do CPR for 45 minutes...usually after 3 minutes, you dont see life, you call 911 ASAP!!!!! Even if he were working on Jacskon, whoever called could have put the phone to his ear so he can describe to the paramedics what signs he is observing..I mean, I heard that 911 tape play on the news..the caller was sooo clueless...makes me so angry to think about what kind of "doctor" that person is.

*update:* so the doctor is now identified, he is a cardiologist, no less! http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/kho...or.be3e4b2.html

I remember when Jackson was going through the molestation trial and the police searched his home, they seized soooo many different prescription drugs in his drawer, all prescribed to different names. Can you imagine?! Who were all these enablers that helped him to get these different drugs? Who were these unethical doctors? You are so right that superstars are often surrounded by leeches who do not care at all about the music,the person, but just want to gain whatever they can gain by association. In addition, any doctor who would do that for a patient obviously puts his own selfish desire for $$ and fame (to be Jackson' doctor) over the need and benefit of the patient's health and well being. What a disgrace!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Maybe the caller was nervous and said he was on the bed and he wasn't or maybe it was one of those hard beds?
I think there is a lot of chaos right now, but things will settle down and more will be explained.
I think everyone was frantic at the time , so once things have calmed a bit I am sure we will get the right story.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 27 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797598


> Maybe the caller was nervous and said he was on the bed and he wasn't or maybe it was one of those hard beds?
> I think there is a lot of chaos right now, but things will settle down and more will be explained.
> I think everyone was frantic at the time , so once things have calmed a bit I am sure we will get the right story.[/B]


 CPR should be done on the FLOOR. Not a bed or a "hard bed." Every home has floors. The caller didn't say he was doing CPR on the bed..I believe the news said when the paramedics arrived, they asked about what happened and was told CPR was done on the bed for 45 minutes prior. 

I don not think its chaos right now..I think there is mourning and I think there is a tight lipped forensic investigation regarding the cause of his death going on concurrently. I read they impounded the doctor's car to look for evidence. Whatever he was administering to Michael, I have a serious hunch that it was not medically necessary. According to the news, it was AFTER the shot this doctor gave, that Jackson went into cardiac arrest.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 27 2009, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797602


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 27 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797598





> Maybe the caller was nervous and said he was on the bed and he wasn't or maybe it was one of those hard beds?
> I think there is a lot of chaos right now, but things will settle down and more will be explained.
> I think everyone was frantic at the time , so once things have calmed a bit I am sure we will get the right story.[/B]


You are suppose to do CPR on the FLOOR. Not a bed or a "hard bed." Every home has floors. The caller didn't say he was doing CPR on the bed..I believe the news said when the paramedics arrived, they asked about what happened and was told CPR was done on the bed for 45 minutes prior. 

I don not think its chaos right now..I think there is mourning and I think there is a tight lipped forensic investigation regarding the cause of his death. I read they impounded the doctor's car. Whatever he was administering to Michael, I have a serious hunch that it was not medically necessary. According to the news, it was AFTER the shot this doctor gave, that Jackson went into cardiac arrest.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just mean to say I think there was a lot of confusion, it's just my opinion.
Do I think he probably died due to prescription drugs probably yes/ I don't know what this doctor gave him or didn't give him.
But a close friend on Larry King confirmed he was taking prescription drugs such a demoryl (SP) and oxycontin do we know if this doctor they are speaking to is the one who gave those drugs to him, no we do not.
Maybe this guy was helping him get off them, who knows.
We just need to wait for the truth. If it was done on a bed the CPR then something is very very wrong, for a doctor to not know how to administer CPR? 
That one I don't get, thats why I said maybe the caller was nervous and misspoke, cause I didn't think a doctor would NOT know that :huh:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 27 2009, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797612


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 27 2009, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797602





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 27 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797598





> Maybe the caller was nervous and said he was on the bed and he wasn't or maybe it was one of those hard beds?
> I think there is a lot of chaos right now, but things will settle down and more will be explained.
> I think everyone was frantic at the time , so once things have calmed a bit I am sure we will get the right story.[/B]


You are suppose to do CPR on the FLOOR. Not a bed or a "hard bed." Every home has floors. The caller didn't say he was doing CPR on the bed..I believe the news said when the paramedics arrived, they asked about what happened and was told CPR was done on the bed for 45 minutes prior. 

I don not think its chaos right now..I think there is mourning and I think there is a tight lipped forensic investigation regarding the cause of his death. I read they impounded the doctor's car. Whatever he was administering to Michael, I have a serious hunch that it was not medically necessary. According to the news, it was AFTER the shot this doctor gave, that Jackson went into cardiac arrest.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just mean to say I think there was a lot of confusion, it's just my opinion.
Do I think he probably died due to prescription drugs probably yes/ I don't know what this doctor gave him or didn't give him.
But a close friend on Larry King confirmed he was taking prescription drugs such a demoryl (SP) and oxycontin do we know if this doctor they are speaking to is the one who gave those drugs to him, no we do not.
Maybe this guy was helping him get off them, who knows.
We just need to wait for the truth. If it was done on a bed the CPR then something is very very wrong, for a doctor to not know how to administer CPR? 
That one I don't get, thats why I said maybe the caller was nervous and misspoke..
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have no clue if this doctor was the one prescribing those drugs to him. Jackson has been using various prescription drugs for sooo many years...it was all revealed to the public when the police seized his mansion during the molestation trial. I am sure over his lifetime, Jackson had many different doctors prescribe him drugs. 

That is not really the issue here. The issue is, this doctor (Dr. Murray) has been* living *and treating Michael exclusively for the past 3 years (which has been confirmed by the news if you click on that link I posted). *Being his private live in physician for 3 yrs gives him an immense control and knowledge over Jackson's health.* It was also confirmed by the news that he fell into cardiac arrest AFTER the shot this doctor gave him. I am not saying this doctor is the actual cause (or maybe he is, I dont know) for Jackson's death but _was the doctor in the best position to prevent this ?_ (other than Jackson's own accountability) I think so!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 27 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797617


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 27 2009, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797612





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 27 2009, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797602





> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jun 27 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797598





> Maybe the caller was nervous and said he was on the bed and he wasn't or maybe it was one of those hard beds?
> I think there is a lot of chaos right now, but things will settle down and more will be explained.
> I think everyone was frantic at the time , so once things have calmed a bit I am sure we will get the right story.[/B]


You are suppose to do CPR on the FLOOR. Not a bed or a "hard bed." Every home has floors. The caller didn't say he was doing CPR on the bed..I believe the news said when the paramedics arrived, they asked about what happened and was told CPR was done on the bed for 45 minutes prior. 

I don not think its chaos right now..I think there is mourning and I think there is a tight lipped forensic investigation regarding the cause of his death. I read they impounded the doctor's car. Whatever he was administering to Michael, I have a serious hunch that it was not medically necessary. According to the news, it was AFTER the shot this doctor gave, that Jackson went into cardiac arrest.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just mean to say I think there was a lot of confusion, it's just my opinion.
Do I think he probably died due to prescription drugs probably yes/ I don't know what this doctor gave him or didn't give him.
But a close friend on Larry King confirmed he was taking prescription drugs such a demoryl (SP) and oxycontin do we know if this doctor they are speaking to is the one who gave those drugs to him, no we do not.
Maybe this guy was helping him get off them, who knows.
We just need to wait for the truth. If it was done on a bed the CPR then something is very very wrong, for a doctor to not know how to administer CPR? 
That one I don't get, thats why I said maybe the caller was nervous and misspoke..
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have no clue if this doctor was the one prescribing those drugs to him. Jacksn has been using various prescription drugs for sooo many years...it was all revealed to te public when the police seized his mansion during the molestation trial. I am sure over his lifetime, Jackson had many different doctors prescribe him drugs. 

That is not really the issue here. The issue is, this doctor has been* living *and treating Michael exclusively for the past 3 years (which has been confirmed by the news if you click on that link I posted). Being his private live in physician for 3 yrs gives him an immense control and knowledge over Jackson's health. It was also confirmed by the news that he fell into cardiac arrest AFTER the shot this doctor gave him. I am not saying this doctor is the actual cause (or maybe he is, I dont know) for Jackson's death but _was the doctor in the best position to prevent this ?_ (other than Jackson's own accountability) I think so!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
No I agree with what you are saying, I just am saying there are so many rumors flying around that till we actually get the report from the corona, we just don't know. Maybe Michael was taking drugs that the doctor didn't know about, who knows. I knew by looking at him the man didn't eat, he was thin ,to thin.
From the reports I had seen they never said it was 3 years the doctor was treating him, so thats what I mean also, every news channel you watch says 
something different :mellow: Once they find out what was in this poor man's body I guess they will know the truth and if the shot actually contributed to or was the cause of his death or had nothing to do with it , who knows . I still don't get how his family did nothing all this time, I don't understand a lot of it. I do hope I will begin to understand it and the truth will come out.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ here is the link I posted on page 2. http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/kho...or.be3e4b2.html

If you click on "play" video for the broadcast, they report on this doctor being his private live in physician for 3 years. They also interview others who knew him. 

I think one of the reason why some news are able to report it sooner than others is due to regionalism. Dr. Murray was from Houston TX, but licensed to practice in CA and Nevada. CNN reported last night that Jackson met Murray while in Las Vegas. This news link I posted is a local news channel from Houston where many locals knew of Dr. Murray. He also had a clinic there which he closed due to pursuit of a "once in a life time opportunity." Now I think we know that that opportunity was. I think that connection enabled the local news to be able to "dig up " more info about him faster than national news orgs who might have no connection (or fewer) in local areas and rely on AP mainly for news tips. I think it is natural for some news outlets to report "exclusive" stories faster than other channels..that is what the news business is all about. The race to tell it first. No one wants yesterday's news.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*somehow it struck me today, that michael jackson died, and will not be back. to share more beautiful songs with us and spread good spirits and messages across the world. no idea why it hit me today :bysmilie: 

so I just wanted to share a lovely little video with you I was watching on youtube
oh one of my favourite sing-a-long-songs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2y1pE3yn6M

by the way, I found a pic of me in my teens 
have a look whos music I liked  

[attachment=57722:80er.jpg]

rest in peace boy*


----------

